# 19 Years Old w/ IBS Mixed



## sadpoops (May 28, 2017)

Hello everyone!

This is my first time posting in this forum. I've been dealing with IBS since last October. My stomach has always been sensitive to my emotions, and when my mother attempted suicide, my bowels just...quit? My doctor eventually diagnosed me with IBS.

Here are my symptoms:

- Constipation

- Then orange, soft stool (kind of like diarrhea)

- Bloating 

- Awful gas

- Slight leaking after a bm for the rest of the day (worst part of IBS, and most embarrassing)

What I've tried to do to handle it:

- Exercise three times a week

- Probiotics and vitamins

- A balanced vegan diet (I've been vegan for three years, and vegetarian for 7)

- Stress management/yoga

And nothing has helped. More symptoms keep adding on and on.

It's so frustrating and embarrassing. I feel bloated all the time, and I shower and wipe constantly for the rest of the day after a bm.

I'm trying to get in to see a gastroentologist, but it's difficult to find one that has appointments available.

If anyone has any advice or tips on how to handle this, please let me know!


----------



## SadJoe (May 30, 2017)

Hello there!

First of all, I'm sorry to hear of your troubles.

Stress caused by a suicidal relative also triggered my IBS last month(and it's been going on like that for a while) so I can relate to what you're saying.

Just a few questions now: is it always worse in the morning, do you also have back pain? Does stress increase your pain even further?

I found that camomile tea and yoghurt are quite a helpful combination for me. Camomile for muscle relaxation mainly and yoghurt for the probiotics(I realise you've already taken probiotics, but you can try if you don't have lactose intolerance).

Stay strong and remember you shouldn't be embarrassed, it might make it even worse worrying about it.

Have a nice day and if you want to chat, hit me up!


----------

